# بعد طول انتظار استايل الكريسماس 2010



## mena601 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بعد طول انتظار استايل الكريسماس 2010

هدية من منتدي الانبا بلامون السائح


انا مش هنزل التحميل غير لما اشوف عدد كبير من الردود ولي عايز الاستايل يطلبو وانا هنزل تحميل الاستايل هنا في نفس الموضوع 

happy new year

كل عام وانتم بخير

للمعاينة اضغط هنا ​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*على فكره انت كده مش بتقدم خدمه

هى الردود هتاخد عليها فلوس ولا ايه ؟
*​


----------



## john cena (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الاستايل تحفه بجد حلو اوي يلا عوزين لنك التحميل بقه 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mena601 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *على فكره انت كده مش بتقدم خدمه
> 
> هى الردود هتاخد عليها فلوس ولا ايه ؟
> *​




هههههههههه

فكرة حكاية الفلوس دي نبقي نشوفها
طبعا بهزررر

نتكلم بجد 

انا حطيت الاستايل علشان اشوف هل عجب حد واشوف راية في الاستايل ويطلع العيوب الا فية وانا اصلح العيوب دي لكن حكاية الردود في الحالة دي مهم للنقض في عيوب الاستايل ومن الردود اعرف عدد عايزين الاستايل ده قصدي مش اشوف عدد ردود وبس من غير ما حد يقول راية 

وبعد كدة في نفس الموضوع انزل لينك التحميل 

وانا اسف لو كان الطريقة دي ديقتكم

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mena601 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

john cena قال:


> الاستايل تحفه بجد حلو اوي يلا عوزين لنك التحميل بقه
> و ربنا يبارك حياتك





شكرااااا علي التعليق الجميل علي الاستايل 

 بس لو في عيوب في الاستايل قولو عليها وانا هعدلها قبل ما انزلو 

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع اخى 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## just member (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاستايل هو خاص بمنتدى الانبا بلامون
ولا اعرف كيف سيتم تحميلة ليعمل هنا على منتدى الكنيسة
الشيئ التانى اللى بدى احكية بوضوح اكتر
ان الاستايل موجود بالفعل للمنتدى وهو فى غاية الجمال والروعة
وقريب انشاللة بينزل
شاكرين محبتك اخى العزيز
الرب يبارك خدمتك
*​


----------



## christin (6 ديسمبر 2009)

_*استايل رائع​*_


----------



## natoo (7 ديسمبر 2009)

هو استيل جميل جدا  بس فى طلب 
تصصملى استيل زى كدة بس لمنتدى على سيرفر احلى منتديات وعلى النسخة inv 
ورابط المنتدى  http://m-mikh.yoo7.com/
وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ييا اما تقوم بوضع رابط التحميل للزوار و الأعضاء، أو سيُحذف الموضوع


----------



## john cena (7 ديسمبر 2009)

لا الاستايل روعه بجد و مفهوش اي عيوب ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## عماد وهبة (7 ديسمبر 2009)

اية ياعم الجمال دة استايل رائع الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## mena601 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> رائع اخى
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​




شكرااااااا علي الرد الجميل 



just member قال:


> *الاستايل هو خاص بمنتدى الانبا بلامون
> ولا اعرف كيف سيتم تحميلة ليعمل هنا على منتدى الكنيسة
> الشيئ التانى اللى بدى احكية بوضوح اكتر
> ان الاستايل موجود بالفعل للمنتدى وهو فى غاية الجمال والروعة
> ...




شكراااااا علي الرد الجميل 

انشا الله هنزل الاستايل في نهاية الاسبوع 

لان انا شايف من ردودكم الاستايل مفهوش مشاكل ولا عيوب





christin قال:


> _*استايل رائع​*_



شكراااااااااااااا علي الرد الجميل



natoo قال:


> هو استيل جميل جدا  بس فى طلب
> تصصملى استيل زى كدة بس لمنتدى على سيرفر احلى منتديات وعلى النسخة inv
> ورابط المنتدى  http://m-mikh.yoo7.com/
> وشكرا



شكرااااا علي ردك الجميل
انا مصممتش قبل كدة استايل لنسخة inv
لكن احاول اصمملك واحد



My Rock قال:


> ييا اما تقوم بوضع رابط التحميل للزوار و الأعضاء، أو سيُحذف الموضوع



خلاص يعم من غير زق 
ههههههههههه

انشا اللة الاستايل رابط التحميل هنزلو في نهاية الاسبوع 

ربما يحدث مشاكل في الاستايل احاول اعدلها


----------



## mena601 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

john cena قال:


> لا الاستايل روعه بجد و مفهوش اي عيوب ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكراااااا علي الرد الجميل 



عماد وهبة قال:


> اية ياعم الجمال دة استايل رائع الرب يبارك حياتك




لا يعم مش الاستايل جميل ده انت الا جميل وردك الاكثر من رائع 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## emill (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ستايل هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل


----------



## ramy9000 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

حللللللللو
بس انا لاقيت نقد علي موضوعك ف اغلب المنتديات 
بسبب عدم تنزيل رابط التحميل


----------



## بولا وديع (9 ديسمبر 2009)

هو استيل جميل جدا بس فى طلب
تصصملى استيل زى كدة بس لمنتدى على سيرفر احلى منتديات وعلى النسخة inv
ورابط المنتدى www.avatakla.yoo7.com
وشكرا


----------



## mena601 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا على مروركم

وانا اسف على التأخير فى رفع الاستايل

تقبلو اعتذارى​ 
*وادى لنكات التحميل*​ 



.:: التحميل ::.​






لتحميل اضعط هنا​







لتحميل اضغط هنا​








لتحميل اضغط هنا


لتحميل من مجموعة سيرفات

اضغط هنا​


----------



## بولا وديع (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا رفعتة على المنتدى ومش شغال 
ياترى لية عشان دة vb 
انا عاوز نسخة لل inv
ياريت تساعدنى فية*​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اجنبى متعدل وشكرآ


----------



## بولا وديع (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا رفعتة على المنتدى ومش شغال *
* ياترى لية عشان دة vb *
* انا عاوز نسخة لل inv*
* ياريت تساعدنى فية*​


----------



## mena601 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا على مروركم ربنا يبارك حياتكم

حاضر صدقنى انا بحاول على كد مقدر اعملك استايل


----------



## mena600 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## mena601 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااا علي المرور


----------



## godislove2008 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## ستيفان (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا" على الستايل الجميل 
تحياتي​


----------



## mena601 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااا علي المرور


----------



## mr_desigen (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاستايل دا اجنبى فعلا 
ومتعدل 
شكرا ليك اخوى على التعديل 
ربنا يباركك
امير 
*​


----------



## mena601 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااا علي تعليقاتكم ويارب يكون الاستايل عجبكم


----------

